# Sandy Point



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Fished Sandy Point 6/15/10 did ok caught about 30 croakers kept 16 sizes 10-13'' , 2 keeper spots and no Rays as yet they are in the lower bay area for now 
Baite of choice was blood worms I caught a few on squid nothing on shimp however some folks were fishing near the swiming area said they caught some on shimp 
The action starts at about 8 pm at 1 am when I was leaving they were still biting 
1 was fishing before the lighthouse and by the way I lost 3 rigs but its ok I had a good time :fishing:


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

ya have to break some eggs to make an omelette.... try attaching your lead to a light dropper line, if weight gets hung up you will only lose the weight


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*confused*

What you are talking about . I prefer to lose the hooks than my 4 or 5 oz weights


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

supercast said:


> What you are talking about . I prefer to lose the hooks than my 4 or 5 oz weights


Yeah but I'd rather lose a 4 or 5 oz weight versus the weight, rig, and hooks...then lose time fishing for retying!  LOL Great report! Me, Foursteps24, and Metroman are gonna hit up SPSP tomorrow night, hopefully we have the same results!

MYT


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

I guy mentioned that he lost rigs. They typically cost more than weights!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the report supercast!


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

If you learn how to tie your own rigs it is a lot cheaper, just know double surgeons loop and how to snell a hook!! I use 50 pound line, easy and cheap!!!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Or just hit up a flea market in the spring. We got our bottom rigs for about 50 cents ea!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

mytmouse said:


> Yeah but I'd rather lose a 4 or 5 oz weight versus the weight, rig, and hooks...then lose time fishing for retying!  LOL Great report! Me, Foursteps24, and Metroman are gonna hit up SPSP tomorrow night, hopefully we have the same results!
> 
> MYT


Thanks guys... I was only making a suggestion... besides losing a rig I have seen people actually break a rod trying to free a snagged rig.
Guess I will have to watch who's posts I respond to in the future.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Summerschool , you are right I havn't bought a rig for over 10 years I made mine just like the way you suggested 
I will be at Sandy Point saturday night


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

> no Rays as yet they are in the lower bay area for now


There are tons of rays in the Magothy. I think they're mating or something.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

supercast said:


> Summerschool , you are right I havn't bought a rig for over 10 years I made mind just like the way you suggested
> I will be at Sandy Point saturday night


 hoping to repeat


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Stopped by Sandy Point yesterday took a swim for 1/2 the day then went to fish , from about 8 pm very strong wind came through the waves had 4 oz lead back on the beach , I left about 10 pm nothing anyway had a good day swiming had fun
If any member stayed on later than 10 pm I would like to hear how you did since I may try again late tueday even 
thanks


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

supercast said:


> Stopped by Sandy Point yesterday took a swim for 1/2 the day then went to fish , from about 8 pm very strong wind came through the waves had 4 oz lead back on the beach , I left about 10 pm nothing anyway had a good day swiming had fun
> If any member stayed on later than 10 pm I would like to hear how you did since I may try again late tueday even
> thanks


Thanks for the report Supercast. Sorry that you didn't catch anything. I planned to stop by SPSP Sunday night, but then my dad came back in town. So I decided to stay home and have Father's day dinner with the family.


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

i was there last night.. with my daughter.. a very eventful parking lot story - WTF!!!

anyway - i was catching croacker and letting my daughter rell them in.. got in the surf around 8pm and fish tell 11pm - keep only 16 fish because I have a small cooler plus, i don't want to clean so many.. my friend stayed longer so i'm assuming he caught more..

they are biting on all bait. shrimp, squid, and blood - but a lot more on blood...

they started biting when the tide start coming in. that's around 9pm


----------

